# Dog owns robber



## mystery_penguin (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=23c_1271550147

I laughed hysterically when I first watched this.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow.  Ninja dog is win!


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah! That was pretty boss.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

fuck yes


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 24, 2010)

That was _pretty fucking awesome._


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 24, 2010)

What i love is how the thief is attempting to rob a gun store.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoa. I love how the cashier pushes the dog to go after him. :3


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> What i love is how the thief is attempting to rob a gun store.


 
Who the fuck robs a gun store the idiot was lucky a dog attacked him instead of being shot in the head


----------



## Teco (Apr 24, 2010)

Jack in the box dog is a Jack in the box do--OH FUCK RAWR RAWR RAWR


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

This was great.
I was really laughing.
Would love to know what was going through that robbers head at that moment.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, the Robber didn't no what Hit Him..


----------

